# 5 months old today



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Well - Dexter is 5 months old today !! How quick did that go  He's been weighed & wormed today at the vet and is 7.9kgs. So how much more growing he has left I don't know ?

He's growing into a lovely dog but still has moments (long ones) of biting in the evenings but we are hoping that teething will sort that out !

A week on Saturday we will be leaving him with my mum & dad while we go to Florida - he'll be there for two & a half weeks  My mum is glad that she'll have some thing to do while we are gone but I guess we will still worry. He's been there for a few sniffs around and mum will bring him down to our house too so he doesn't forget where he lives. 

And we get back we are going to resume training in ernest as his recall is rubbish


----------



## joanner (Apr 19, 2012)

Happy birthday Dexter!! Hope you are getting spoilt . Stanlee is just over a month behind you and will be 4 months on the 21st. two weeks ago he weighted 7kgs !!! So i am also wondering how big he is going to get !! The time has flown. I have never had a dog before and could not wish for a better one in stanlee, so pleased he found us. We still have mad evenings also with the biting etc but (dare I say it) think he is calming down a bit. He is still reluctant to go out so much so that he ran away from my husband and headed home , luckily he was stopped by a fellow dog walker. We are starting puppy classes next week , cant wait !! 

xx


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

designsbyisis said:


> Well - Dexter is 5 months old today !! How quick did that go  He's been weighed & wormed today at the vet and is 7.9kgs. So how much more growing he has left I don't know ?
> 
> He's growing into a lovely dog but still has moments (long ones) of biting in the evenings but we are hoping that teething will sort that out !
> 
> ...


Bailey is also 5 months old today :twothumbs:
He weighs in at 7.8 kg, he has stopped his biting but that may have something to do with him having layla's ears to chew on(layla's my bulldog)
He is just over 12" tall, how tall is Dexter?

He'll have a whale of a time with your parents(and you and your children will too) we went to Florida in January it was amazing xx


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Gosh I think I have the baby!!! Charlie also just hit the 5 month mark but only weighs 4.7kg!!!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Happy 5 months Birthday Dexter!
Milo is 18 wks old and about at the same level as Dexter.He's calmed down a lot but oh my when we have visitors he's a flying fur ball, so excited and he's the same at obedience puppy class


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

What a big boy! Hattie is tall but only 6.5 kg. We meet a boy Poo when out walking quite often he is two months younger than Hattie (so he is five months) but is now about the size of a small labrador and pulls like a train! We will see how big Minton gets boys are often bigger than girls ( isn't that just what you might expect! ) but not necessesarily better! Don't worry Minton will get all the attention and love I can give, it is just the knowing look that will go between me and Hattie when he gets into a scrape that will be priceless!
No wonder I'm single!


----------

